# The Indie Gathering Film Scoring Competitions 2021 (ended), 2022 Competitions now open!



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 15, 2021)

THIS 2021 COMPETITION HAS ENDED, BUT THE CLIP TO BE SCORED IS AVAILABLE.

As with the Horror Hotel competition (which is linked to this one), I’ve just noticed this Film Scoring Competition, which also “slipped under the radar” and ended on 1st June 2021.

The competition information page is at the link below:





__





Film Scoring Competition - The International Indie Gathering






theindiegathering.com





Just follow the instructions for downloading the clip to be scored.


----------



## VidPlayVST (Oct 19, 2021)

Entries for the two 2022 competitions are open now but unfortunately the download links for the videos are missing from both the web pages. I emailed them about that a couple of weeks ago but, as of today, the links are still missing.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Oct 20, 2021)

VidPlayVST said:


> Entries for the two 2022 competitions are open now but unfortunately the download links for the videos are missing from both the web pages. I emailed them about that a couple of weeks ago but, as of today, the links are still missing.


Thanks for advising on the 2022 competitions! I’ve amended the thread title.


----------



## Wedge (Dec 22, 2021)

VidPlayVST said:


> Entries for the two 2022 competitions are open now but unfortunately the download links for the videos are missing from both the web pages. I emailed them about that a couple of weeks ago but, as of today, the links are still missing.


I just saw this both Horror Hotel and Indie Gathering trailors can be found through the Horror Hotel page. They are here https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/19sgOvVPH_E6-Qg1qXMBub3RSMp9g-Ff5


----------

